# FSX total uninstall of individual aircraft



## jowlj (Jun 30, 2009)

:wave: How would you completely uninstall a particular aircraft ?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply....

To uninstall a particular aircraft from FSX, you need to know which files are associated with it. This can be dangerous though, as some aircraft share guage and effects files. If you just want the "aircraft" to stop showing up in your list, you need to only delete the aircraft folder for that particular airplane.

Example: You install a 3rd party aircraft, Piper J-3 Super Cub, and you no longer want the aircraft in your choice list, then navigate to your aircraft folder (C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Micrsoft Flight Simulator X\SimObjects\Aircraft\) and delete the Piper J-3 Super Cub folder; or the name of the folder containing the 3D model.


----------



## jowlj (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks Sven


----------

